# Lady Death: The Motion Picture



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Just in time for Halloween, the animated movie *Lady Death: The Motion Picture,* will be hitting DVD and VHS on Oct. 5. Everyone remembers this Anti-Heroine from the now defunct *Chaos! Comics* line. The site is up and there's a trailer for the movie there. Check it out.

http://www.ladydeaththemovie.com/


----------

